# Creating a custom theme/dash for Torque(Android OBD app). Any requests? (pic inside)



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm in the process of building a custom dashboard and theme for Torque, an OBD2-app for Android. So far, this is what I've made as a tryout, the Speedometer and RPM-dial, fully functional. 








nb: the green dot indicates the dial is receiving data, the tiny arrows indicate max/min values, and unfortunately the fat needle can't be less fat 

I'm limited to certain app-behaviors so I can't go all the way with the design, but I'm planning to build the following features:
- The additional 3-clocks (oil temp, stopwatch/clock/0-100 timer, boost meter)
- Functional display underneath the Speedometer (showing clock, actual speed)
- Possibility to have a big RPM-meter
- Erase errors button
- Statistics: distance since last error codes erased, distance since error code, etc.


What do you guys/girls think? 
Any idea's/requests/comments?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've used practically all the gauges in torque, love that app! Majority work really well, better than dragging out vagcom while on the road lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah it's a great app, love it 
In case you want to test it, let me know!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> Yeah it's a great app, love it
> In case you want to test it, let me know!


Would love to! The dash looks awesome! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

This will be able to read boost psi?


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, it will be possible.

The boost dial will be slightly different from the factory VW one, but it will be a functional one.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Progress is slow but steady:









Can you show a picture of the USA meters, I guess the boost meter is slightly different since it's ready psi's instead of bar 

Notes: preview picture is a work in progress. There's still RPM-meter info on it, since I used that dial as a basis for this one.
In the final version, it should not have the text "boost" and "geen gevens"(no data), where they are currently.

Also, drtechy, do you have this VW specific OBD2-adapter, the WBH-BT4? I don't have it, but I read that it allows Torque to be able to read more data from the VW's...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> Also, drtechy, do you have this VW specific OBD2-adapter, the WBH-BT4? I don't have it, but I read that it allows Torque to be able to read more data from the VW's...


Nah I have the ELM-327. Never had an issue reading anything from it though.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't have any issues either, using the same device. However, I can't seem to get a good reading for Oil temperature. Do you?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> I don't have any issues either, using the same device. However, I can't seem to get a good reading for Oil temperature. Do you?


I haven't found that one, but I only looked a couple of times. I'll check it again the next time I use it 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm testing with a custom PID for Transmission temp, method 3.
You can add it in settings, Extra PID's en sensors, Add predefined set, Other.

PID 0105 will be added to the list of usable PIDs. Once you change your vehicle profile that it allows a custom dashboard (advanced function), you can add a dial for Transmission temp (method 3) . It appears this value comes really close to the oil temperature..


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey guys...

What brand/type of Bluetooth OBD-II dongle are you using? 

I bought this one on Amazon and it was DOA. Tried it with Torque Pro App on my Android-based Nook HD+ tablet on 3 different vehicles and there was no communication between the dongle and the ECUs.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I have used several Bluetooth modules, but found out the most cost-effective is:

http://dx.com/p/090094-bluetooth-odb2-car-code-reader-diagnostic-tool-black-232533

Although I'm still planning to test this one:

http://dx.com/p/01180019-16pin-car-...-bluetooth-elm327-assembly-shell-white-216952


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

This is the one i use: http://tinyurl.com/msbnofh

posted using tapatalk


----------



## dmandn (Aug 13, 2015)

Any updates on this theme? Can I get a copy please?


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

*Creating a custom theme/dash for Torque(Android OBD app). Any requests? (pic ...*

Any suggestions for IOS? Seems the one DrTechy uses doesn't support Apple. Found one from Veepeak that uses wifi, not Bluetooth. BT would be more secure. (Non-secured wifi connection! Ouch!)

Looked at these a few years ago for my truck. Didn't get one then b/c they were $100+. Now they're pretty cheap. 

Any suggestions welcome (but need iOS).


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

*Creating a custom theme/dash for Torque(Android OBD app). Any requests? (pic ...*

Actually, I found that you can't do BT with ODB on iOS (there is one -LELink - that gets around a problem, but it gets mixed reviews. Read on.). The ELM-327 chip (the ODB reader chip) uses a serial data output. And It can certainly hand that to a BT chip. Most ODB dongles come with a BT chip for the connection. Problem is, Apple has never opened their BT to serial data streams. So for iOS, you'll need to use wifi only. And in a way, that's a benefit because it leaves your BT open for steaming music to your head unit. So you can do music in the background and have the ODB dash on your screen. 

Now, which wifi ODB reader dongle to buy...


----------



## DonLabs (Aug 3, 2021)

Chillout said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in the process of building a custom dashboard and theme for Torque, an OBD2-app for Android. So far, this is what I've made as a tryout, the Speedometer and RPM-dial, fully functional.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me where to find info on creating my own? I have been scouring the internet for info but the searches all lead to other peoples projects, I want to make my own, thanks


----------

